
CVE-2020-1337 – PrintDemon is dead, long live PrintDemon - voidsec
https://voidsec.com/cve-2020-1337-printdemon-is-dead-long-live-printdemon/
======
tonyedgecombe
Sadly the fix for this broke my software.

